# Outside temp not displaying



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

How many times has this happened? If it just happened, try restarting the car.


----------



## Jay5791 (Apr 16, 2016)

It started last night so the car has been on and off multiple times since then


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Look at the left (I think) side black lower cover (where a fog light is or would be) for a hole about maybe a half inch diameter.
The sensor is in that hole.

Generally, if you have NO readout, the wire got knocked off the back of the sensor.....you have to remove the plastic horizontal cover to see the backside, bottom of bumper cover......just remove enough fasteners so you can pull the panel down enough to see/reach in there.

The car may have had the front bumper cover removed for service or repair and the harness wasn't fully plugged in.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

And once the wire is plugged back in, it may not re-appear right away. The car seems to have to think about it and then it will suddenly appear when you start the car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This.....somewhere I read five miles or twenty minutes continuous running time before a readout.

Rob


----------



## Jay5791 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok ill try that and let you know if it works! Thanks for the fast replys!


----------



## mgomez (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey did you figure it out? Im having the same problem. 
thanks.


----------



## Copernic (Jul 11, 2021)

Same, i replaced the sensor, over a week now, no temperature displayed. I'll double check the harness but everything looks good.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Copernic said:


> Same, i replaced the sensor, over a week now, no temperature displayed. I'll double check the harness but everything looks good.


Recheck the connections. Pull them apart and reconnect.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Make sure the connector is seated properly. Many people have had issue while going into the car wash and all of a sudden the temp doesn’t show and the ac stop blowing cold. Good sign the ambient air temp sensor is bad or not connected.


----------

